# Travel crate size for 9 week old?



## Hoops (Apr 30, 2008)

Hello,
We're going to pick up our 9-week-old puppy in a couple of weeks. What size of plastic travel crate is right for a GSD around this age? 

We've got a very large "full-size" crate for home, but I'm not exactly sure how large a 9-week-old GSD is. The travel crate will be used just for picking her up and bringing her home (a 7 hour drive or so), and then maybe for another couple of weeks (going to vet etc.)

Thanks very much for your input.

-Hoops


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi Hoops, congrats on your new puppy, and welcome to the board! I would use as small a crate as possible for the pup. You might even end up just using towels or blankets and let them rest in the back seat or in your lap. Be sure the pup doesnt eat before you take it in the car, lots of pups get car sick and will throw up in the car. Make sure to stop frequently to let him/her relieve themself, but be careful where you let them relieve because if other dogs have used the area, your pup could be at risk for canine diseases, remember your pup hasnt had its shots yet.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

When I picked up my puppy, I had a small sized crate. We had a 9-hour drive and she spent very little time in it. She was content to lie down on the back seat or on the floor with my daughter attending her.

Instead of purchasing one, is it possible to borrow one for a few weeks because your pup is going to outgrow it fairly quickly.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Agreed. 
I wouldn't even bother buying one just have someone with you 
that way you can take turns with pup 
They will sleep in lap or in back seat


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I don't agree. Vehicle travel isn't perfectly safe. A pup in a crate that's secured to the car's frame is the best way to get your pup home in one piece. (Small crates have carrying loops that you can thread the seatbelt through if your vehicle isn't otherwise equipped). 

You can probably borrow a crate or find one on Craigslist or a similar classified ad location. Be sure to disinfect any used crate thoroughly with * bleach * and rinse and let dry completely, since puppies are vulnerable to a host of infectious diseases. 

I used a size small Vari Kennel (21 x 16 x 15) crate to transport my 7-week old pup home. He managed to squeeze his body into that crate (which I left in the kitchen) for probably 2-3 months after that. He loved that darn thing. So it's not like you won't use it for a while. (I save crates to use from one pup to the next -- and loan them to friends in between -- so I never consider puppy supplies wasted money anyhow!) 

If you can find a smaller crate that's STURDY to use just for the trip, great. (But little crates often aren't built as well). But safety, more than not having a mess in your car, should be your top concern. BTW, if you can bring the crate to the breeder and ask them to let your pup start getting used to the crate before you pick him up, that's really helpful. If not, he may yelp a bit (ok, a lot) on the ride til he gets used to the crate. Turn up your stereo some and ride it out. He'll doze off eventually! 

Congrats on your new pup by the way.









Enjoy your last few weeks of good nights of sleep for a while.


----------



## Hoops (Apr 30, 2008)

Thank you all for your comments and suggestions.

Safety is the main reason we are considering a small travel crate. Plus, we'd be able to use it for a few weeks for transporting the pup to the vet and socializing trips when only one of us is in the car. (Eventually we'll switch to an anchored harness when the puppy is a bit older.)

The breeder is supposed to have done some crate familiarizing with the puppy, so that should also help.

Thanks again everyone!
-Hoops


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I would see if any of my friends had a plastic cat carrier I could borrow. I agree that I'd rather have the pup in a crate for transportation, but I'd hate to buy one that it would instantly outgrow. If I were picking up a puppy, I'd be using one of my cat crates.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

You could also check with any local shelters/rescues that may have surplus through donations and may be willing to sell one relatively cheaply. And get it back when your pup outgrows it.


----------



## Hoops (Apr 30, 2008)

To follow up on this thread -- I could not find a crate to borrow, so I bought a small one for around $25. 

The pup took to it right away and slept in it most of the ride home. We also used it the first night, and after crying for about 5 or 10 minutes, she slept straight though the night with no accidents! (Approx 7 hours for a 9-week-old!). Now I hope I can transfer that "comfort zone" to the large crate we have before she outgrows the small one!

Oh yeah, she's a great pup!

-Hoops


----------

